# Music intended to spread Awareness and Self Empowerment.



## Spirit Freeman (Sep 18, 2017)

I am Spirit and I am a Nomadic Anarchist with an undying thirst to awaken the minds of my fellow humans. Check out my YouTube channel! 


https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC5EfhjSV7wAbgG_abDly6JA

-Spirit
Anarchy.Veganism.Unity.Freedom.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 19, 2017)

I'll check your channel out if you check out mine too - video link in my signature


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 19, 2017)

oh you're already a subscriber lol!


----------



## Spirit Freeman (Sep 19, 2017)

Cornelius Vango said:


> oh you're already a subscriber lol!



Ha ha we've met in slab city and on the way to standing rock! Thanks for checking it out. My girlfriend and I will actually be there in a few weeks!


----------

